
Hexaflexagons (video by Vi Hart) - duck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIVIegSt81k&list=UUOGeU-1Fig3rrDjhm9Zs_wg&index=1&feature=plcp
======
soapdog
I know I will sound like a fanboy but every morning before starting to work, I
watch one vi hart video.

Starting the day with those fantastic videos is like kickstarting both my
analytical mind and my creative mind or may be those videos just make me happy
in a very geek sense and the day begins in a better mood.

Also, SPIRALS EVERYWHERE...

